# D&D Next Play Test, Leesburg, VA



## Troll_Mage (May 23, 2013)

Hello folks, I would like to DM a one-shot play test of the most current play test packet  (4/1/13) from Wizards of D&D Next (5th edition basically).  The download packet is about 27MB. 

*Where:* at my home in Leesburg, Va 
*Date/Time:* Saturday (TBD June 8 or 22) 1pm – 6pm
 In order to get started as quickly as possible the character generation baseline rules are:

*Stat Array:* 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8 
*Starting Level:* 10 
*Hit Points:* Starting hit points as specified for 1st  level, 2nd thru 10th level use average+ (D6=4, D8=5, D10=6, D12=7) plus  your constitution modifier. 
*Feats:* Yes 
*Backgrounds:* No don’t bother it’s a one shot. 
*Equipment:* Each character starts with 10,000gp of normal gear. 
  Email me your character sheets a few days before starting session. 
*Magical Gear:* There will be a treasure chest of  “random” gear that the party of adventures will have gathered during  their adventuring time rising to 10th level. This will be provided at  start of the session and the party will have the first 30 minute to  divide up the gear.

*Story Synopsis* 
  Duke Gregor Iosis has contracted your party for an excursion to the  swamp island of Felbrim. Ancient text speaks of a hidden tomb of mage  mystics hidden way in the swamp lands of Nightwaters. His careful  research and paid divinations lead him to believe the tomb is hidden on  the island. He is seeking the recovery of all knowledge (scrolls, books,  arcane items, etc.) from the tomb. He has offered # gold and a  significant percentage of looted gear that the party may keep.

Please refrain from reading any of the play test adventures as I intend to use one of them (modified) as the core adventure.


----------

